# OMG....it's intro week!!!!!!



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Well the bags are all packed and we leave in the morning to start intro's with our 2 beautiful girls. It seems to have taken forever but tonight I was sitting in my home for the last time without children and I thought where has all the time gone....I am not sure if I am ready....I need another few days to get organised.....lol!!! 

We will be staying in a hotel near where the girls live because this is a long distance match so next time I walk into my home we will be a family of 4.
I wont be able to post during the intro's but will update you all when we get back 

Wish me luck

Morgana x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Of course we wish you luck Morgana.  Lots and lots of it.

By the time we hear from you again, you'll be telling us all about your girls. Can't wait to hear all about your new family.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Cant wait for you to be back and telling us all about your 2 daughters

enjoy intros

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Wishing you lots of luck Morgana, not that you'll need it!

Enjoy every moment of being a fab family of four and many congratulations too.  Can't wait to hear how beautiful they are.

LOL
Melanie


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Have a wonderful time Morgana getting to know your two DD.

You will remember these days for ever, the good and the bad........there will be bad days as intros are not easy BUT the good days far way out the bad days and you soon for get them.

Don't forget to take lots of photos and enjoy and relax when you can.

Looking forward to your catch up when you find time.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Have a fantastic day meeting your girls 

Enjoy every moment 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Morgana
What a brilliant post to read on a Sunday morning, so full of excitement!

Hope all goes well with the intros and can't wait to hear all about your girls.
Enjoy
LoveOT x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Morgana,
It's here at last I am so happy and excited for you, have a wonderful time with lots of treasured memories you will never forget the next week.
Tell us all when you can love JD x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG, so exciting!!! Wishing you lots and lots of luck, not that you need it... and can't wait to hear all about it on your return.  Don't forget about Day 4 - it's a toughie... and you are not alone...  

Love C xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes I'm with Barbarella on that one the dreaded day 4!! It soon passes though just all part of the process!
Love JD x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Morgana,

Heaps of luck.....enjoy!!

Laine


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Best of luck Morgana & DH

love

Camilla


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Best of luck Morgana - look forward to hearing all about your family when you return

enjoy every moment

LB
X


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Morgana

How exciting for you.  Lots of luck.

The introductions are very tiring but it won't be long before you have your family home.  I am sure you will enjoy every moment.

Tracey x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Morgana.

Enjoy getting to know your girls  you must be so excited!

Lovely to read another successful adoption story on FF. Looking forward to hearing how you are getting on when you get a minute ;-)

Love Bluebells xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry i didn't get chance to post yesterday and i know yoou have probably already set off but i'm sending you loads of        hope you have a fantastic inro to your precious girls  

pam xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

I know that I have missed you already computer klitch, but I just wanted to add my good wishes and I hope all goes well. We will be able to compare notes soon on how to bring a house full of girls.

Love K


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

good luck, hope intros are going well and your new life starts here!!


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow - how exciting for you Morgana, I hope it all goes well - looking forward to hearing all about it!

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow to think when I am typing this you will have met dancer and smiler.  Hope all is going well and can#t wait to read your news when you return.

Karen x


----------

